# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Agricultura >  Olivar de Monterrubio tendrá 4.600 hectáreas en riego y subirá productividad

## FEDE

Hola a todos.

Aquí os dejo noticia sacada de agroinformacion.es , un saludo a todos.
http://www.agroinformacion.com/notic...uctividad.aspx

Olivar de Monterrubio tendrá 4.600 hectáreas en riego y subirá productividad

*Monterrubio de la Serena (Badajoz) pondrá en regadío en tres años unas 4.600 hectáreas de olivar, lo que, según la ministra de Medio Ambiente, Rural y Marino (MARM), Elena Espinosa, hará que se incrementen la productividad y el valor añadido, e incorporar el uso de las nuevas tecnologías.* 

*01/10/2010* 
*EFE.-* Espinosa ha firmado esta tarde en Zafra, junto al presidente e la Junta de Extremadura, Guillermo Fernández Vara, un convenio con el presidente de la Junta Rectora de la Comunidad de Regantes "Valle del Zujar" de Monterrubio de la Serena, Miguel Balsera, para poner en marcha las infraestructuras precisas 

Según la ministra, se evidencia hoy "la buena colaboración" entre los gobiernos regional y central, y "el trabajo que hacen y quieren hacer los agricultores dentro de unos años", todo para mejorar la productividad, lograr un mejor valor añadido y usar las nuevas tecnologías, entre ellas la "teledetección". 

El agua y la energía que usen, ha agregado, será empleada de una forma "sostenible, eficaz y eficiente". 

Por su parte, Fernández Vara ha señalado que, tras el acuerdo hoy rubricado, "el futuro de los regantes y sus familias va a cambiar", por lo que hay que estar satisfecho, máxime cuando ha sido un proyecto "nada fácil, tremendamente difícil y complicado" que "hoy se transforma en una realidad". 

Según el acuerdo firmado por Espinosa y Fernández Vara, para el desarrollo y ejecución de los regadíos privados de la zona del Valle del Zújar de Monterrubio de la Serena, el MARM aportará más de 40 millones de euros. 

El objeto de la transformación en regadío de las 6.000 hectáreas de esta zona es establecer riegos de apoyo, preferentemente al cultivo del olivar existente, para estabilizar las producciones y eliminar en lo posible los fenómenos de vecería que se producen, y a otros cultivos leñosos con necesidades de riego similares al olivar. 

Se contribuye así al mantenimiento de la población rural, así como a garantizar la rentabilidad de las explotaciones de la zona. 

Se trata de obras de transformación en regadío declaradas de interés general del Estado mediante la Ley 53/2002, de 30 de diciembre, de Medidas Fiscales, Administrativas y del Orden Social, en el marco de programas. 

En concreto, la obras consisten en la impulsión y conducción embalse del Zújar, la electrificación, impulsión y automatismo, y medidas correctoras 

Por su parte, la Comunidad de Regantes realizará y financiará, por un importe de 36.867.119 euros, actuaciones como la construcción de una balsa de regulación, redes de distribución, redes terciarias, y de estaciones de bombeo y filtrado, así como el telecontrol y la electrificación de estaciones de bombeo. 

Sobre las actuaciones que corresponden a la Junta de Extremadura, figuran, entre otras, informar el pliego de bases elaborado por la Comunidad de Regantes, participar en la mesa de contratación constituida por la Comunidad de Regantes y tramitar el procedimiento expropiatorio, satisfaciendo los correspondientes justiprecios. 

Por último, se creará una Comisión para el seguimiento del este Convenio que estará vigente hasta el 31 de diciembre de 2014. 

Por otro lado, Espinosa se ha referido a los daños sufridos este mes por los olivares de la zona debido a las tormentas y ha dicho que el Ministerio destina hasta 700 millones de euros a ayudar a la contratación de pólizas de seguros agrarios, un sistema que "está reconocido como el mejor del mundo", y que, según los acuerdos firmados, "lo que es asegurable no es indemnizable". 

Ha añadido que, en relación a la parte asegurable, en la zona se han presentado 215 expedientes y que se tramitan "a la mayor velocidad posible para que se pueda cobrar el dinero de las pólizas".

----------


## ben-amar

Lo que no entiendo es eso de *"interes general del Estado"*, sera interes de unos pocos. y para eso expropian a otros. Para unos pocos.
Interes general del EStado. ¿quien es el dueño? ¿el Rey?

----------


## Salut

Lo de "Interés General del Estado" es una gran excusa para inflar a subvenciones y recibir una tramitación preferente en todos los aspectos. Da igual que la actuación tenga importancia estratégica o no!

Me hace gracia también, porque de un tiempo a esta parte nos vienen vendiendo la moto con que no se contemplan ampliaciones de la superficie regada en España, ni blablabla...

----------

